# Cyp calceolus var. pubescens in disturbed habitat



## paphreek (Jun 5, 2008)

Normally, when I think of orchids in the wild, I think of pristine, undisturbed areas. While this may be the case in most instances, orchids are opportunists, just like any other organism. Our neighbor took us out by the old iron mines that were exhausted just after WW II . 
This is a picture of the general habitat growing on the overburden from the mine.







Our neighbor has been watching this area for thirty years as nature has reclaimed the area. When he first came out here, he spotted one small clump of yellow lady slippers. Now there are hundreds. I didn't have time to photograph much as we were moving quickly from colony to colony due to rain and pending darkness. I hope to come back and do a better job of photographing this weekend.

Here's a couple of clumps











A couple of closeups


----------



## NYEric (Jun 5, 2008)

One benefit to our faltering economy.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 5, 2008)

Very nice, thank you for the shots. It is true, many terrestrial orchids in particular are early to mid serial stage species and prefer recently disturbed sites. I know of granite mines in southern NY state that are comparable the iron mines you show, the only difference being the species represented, C. acaule. The local woods around the mines had typical populations of the orchid, but the mine itself, especially the tailing piles, were just stuffed full of thousands and thousands of plants.

Please do post more shots!


----------



## paphreek (Jun 5, 2008)

NYEric said:


> One benefit to our faltering economy.



The iron mines of the Cuyuna range were pretty much mined out to supply iron for World War II. Most of the high grade ore from the Vermillion and Mesabi ranges was used during this time, also. Taconite (about 10% iron) is still being mined on the Vermillion and Mesabi ranges. It is then processed to about 60% iron and then sent to steel mills. 

One of the first taconite processing plants in Silver Bay, MN created quite a controversy in the 1960's and 70's. The plant was right on Lake Superior and rock particles left from the processing, called tailings were dumped directly into the lake. It took many years of legal suits and finally negotiations to stop the dumping. If either Busch,Jr. or Reagan had been President during that time, they'd probably still be dumping into the lake.


----------



## Rick (Jun 5, 2008)

paphreek said:


> The iron mines of the Cuyuna range were pretty much mined out to supply iron for World War II. Most of the high grade ore from the Vermillion and Mesabi ranges was used during this time, also. Taconite (about 10% iron) is still being mined on the Vermillion and Mesabi ranges. It is then processed to about 60% iron and then sent to steel mills.
> 
> One of the first taconite processing plants in Silver Bay, MN created quite a controversy in the 1960's and 70's. The plant was right on Lake Superior and rock particles left from the processing, called tailings were dumped directly into the lake. It took many years of legal suits and finally negotiations to stop the dumping. If either Busch,Jr. or Reagan had been President during that time, they'd probably still be dumping into the lake.



What were the toxicants of concern with the tailings?


----------



## paphreek (Jun 5, 2008)

Rick said:


> What were the toxicants of concern with the tailings?



The main issue mentioned in the news at the time was asbestos. I was quite young (high school) at the time and didn't follow it as closely as I would now.


----------



## fundulopanchax (Jun 5, 2008)

Wow!

Beautiful!

Ron


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 5, 2008)

I'd love to have those nearby.


----------

